
Do Polygraph Tests Actually Work? - ryan_j_naughton
https://priceonomics.com/do-polygraph-tests-actually-work/
======
m3rc
What's that law of title writing, if your article poses a question in the
title it can almost always be answered with "no" and the reader can skip your
article?

~~~
jungletek
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
jungletek
Nah, they're a fuckin' scam.

The FBI still believes in them, though, which should tell you a lot.

